# Construcción de Dimmer alterna para motor de potencia 500 w



## diegolade (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola lo que pasa es que necesito construir un circuito dimmer para motor de potencia 500 w(taladro) y tengo el esquema que lo adjunto necesito cual Triac y Diac debo utilizar para esa potencia y si los valores de condensadores y resistencia deben cambiarse para tal potencia....

   saludos les agradecere futuras respuestas....


----------



## unleased! (Abr 10, 2009)

Bueno, el diac es igual cual uses, el que te conviene mas es el triac. como es un motor la potencia de arrancada va a ser grande por lo que te recomiendo un triac de al menos 10A. Puedes usar un TIC226 que te soporta una intensidad (creo) de 8A, BTA10 una intensidad de 10A o el BTA16 (16A).
Al resto de componentes no es necesario cambiarlos por la potencia, solo el triac.
Aunque no se que tal irá con cargas inductivas  

PD: entre el diac y el triac pon una resistencia de 330Ω porque si no el triac se sobreexcita y se acaba estropeando.

saludos!


----------



## zaiz (Abr 10, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> te recomiendo un triac de al menos 10A. Puedes usar un TIC226 que te soporta una intensidad (creo) de 8A, BTA10 una intensidad de 10A o el BTA16 (16A).
> Al resto de componentes no es necesario cambiarlos por la potencia, solo el triac.
> 
> saludos!



Yo estoy de acuerdo con esto.  También te funciona un TIC216D

...Agrega un disipador al Triac.


----------



## diegolade (Abr 10, 2009)

ok muchas gracias gran ayuda compañeros..


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

ese circuito es dimmer, carga fija, no hay retroalim ni nada.
si yo enchufo ahi el taladro podre variar al velocidad pero va a parecer pito de viejo:

cuando apoye la mecha contra algo perdera toda la fuerza.

se que para control de motores son mas complejos, pero alla vos, armalo y conta.
armalo con confianza que en el peor de los casos te servira para las luces de tu habitacion, de verdad, es un circuito que no lo desperdiciaras.

saludos


----------



## unleased! (Abr 10, 2009)

a que te refieres fernandob, control por PWM? Por cierto, muy chula la foto!
cierto zaiz, es necesario un disipador al triac si no se tuesta....
saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

que foto ?

no se como se hace, se que si vas a comprar un dimmer para luces es una cosa, y uno para motores es otra , por mas sencillo que sea si es un poco serio la idea es que no se caiga el torque al piso.
no se si es totalmente distinto al dimmer o si es un dimmer modificado.

yo enchufe a un dimmer como ese mi taladro y es una KK , salvo fuerza = cte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

diegolade dijo:
			
		

> Hola lo que pasa es que necesito construir un circuito dimmer ....


Este es un control de motor universal auto regulado en lazo abierto, mide la tensión inducida por el propio motor y en base a esta regula y estabiliza la velocidad. Emplea el IC *U208B*

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/90/303350_DS.pdf


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

y es asi........... esa ratita blanca es el Dr. cerebro.........y sabe  

avisa cuando necesites ayudantes para conquistar el mundo , me anoto .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ..avisa cuando necesites ayudantes para conquistar el mundo , me anoto .


Si tomas cerveza considerate invitado a la conquista.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 11, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> que foto ?


La del avatar. Jajaja parece que estás de resaca....    


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Este es un control de motor universal auto regulado en lazo abierto, mide la tensión inducida por el propio motor y en base a esta regula y estabiliza la velocidad. Emplea el IC *U208B*


El que sabe sabe!Pena, miré el integrado pero no lo consigo aqui..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2009)

yo creo q el atenuador de voltaje con el triac es muy util y efectivo.

sobretodo para lamparas o motores (todo de alterna)

el circuito es re facil, sencillo y funcional, es pequeño y barato y el triac (lo hice funcionar con un taladro de 500w) y ni calento su pequeño disipador.

saludos.


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 24, 2009)

En una gran mayoria de los dimmers el circuito es casi el mismo solo es cuestion de cambiar los niveles de potencia de watts y amperaje en este caso los triac , yo uso el mas eficiente  que es el Bta26-600B Y un diac D83 Bque puede controlar hasta 10.000 watts y 40 amperios


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 24, 2009)

esta bien, ahora si lo que quiere es controlar motores para trabajos semi pesados o pesados
les conviene armar el variador de velocidad que controla por frecuencia y no quitando voltaje y corriente.

saludos.


----------



## leo79hc (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola 

Alguien sabe si el esquema para construir el control del motor sería el siguiente? Todas las resistencias son de 1.5w como R1? y por último, R15 es un potencimetro normal ? 

Un saludo


----------



## la llama violeta (Mar 19, 2012)

hola a todos¡¡ estuve buscando en el foro sobre el control de velocidad de un motor  de ca de 220v, y la verdad     es que el U208 me pareció sencillo   y practico. la pregunta es: al reducir un poco la velocidad del motor desde afuera, osea por una fuerza mecánica, el u 208 manda mas tension al gate del tiristor? por ende mayor potencia en el motor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

No manda *más tensión al gate* , lo que hace es *disparar antes o después* para mandarle más o menos senoide.

Saludos !


----------



## la llama violeta (Mar 21, 2012)

muchas gracias, entiendo que al disparar antes le da un poco de torque a bajas vueltas?



esta todo muy lindo pero en bs as no lo consigo,  recorri  toda la capital y nada.. 
 si alguien sabe le agrdezco


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2012)

el motor es univesal funciona con corriente continua o es de induccion y solo funciona a corriente alterna, O sea tiene escobillas


----------



## la llama violeta (Mar 23, 2012)

hola amigo¡¡   el motor es un motor comun de lavaropas,  de dos velociades,, mi idea es conectarlo en la velocidad  alta y variar la velocidad, lleva una reduccion con poleas lo que le daria un poquito mas de torque, justamente ayer consegui el tca785,, (47mangos)  si puedo hoy lo armo. saludos.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 23, 2012)

Si es un motor de lavarropas no tiene escobillas ( a menos que sea un motor universal). Si no tiene escobillas es un motor de inducción y no irá bien el dimmer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2012)

Algunos motores de lavadoras más modernas son universales con carbones , unos pocos.


----------

